# GW in Kuwait again...



## fm_emt (Apr 12, 2015)

Most of the threads about it are well over a year old, so I'm looking for current information. Seems that they're recruiting again. 

Anyone recently gone through with them? What's their process like? Any idea on pay rates? Protocols? I understand that folks still live out on the local economy. This wouldn't be my first rodeo with contracting, and I've been in Kuwait a few times now for other things.

PM is fine. Just curious how things are going.


----------

